# Monster 'Flamingo' blooms!



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant is grown emersed. It is about a foot across and is a husky grower. There are several small plants. It is not pink, but the petioles are a dark reddish color, as noted in the photo.
It appears that wendtii is the source of this variety.
Would growing a plantlet submersed with CO2 bring the pink color out in this plant? that is my question.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice! I thought you got rid of it?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I di get rid of the first one that got too big. This is another. These things grow superbly.
Maybe the trick is to grow them emersed, split a pot up and then plant some submersed with CO2. I am not sure.  Some opinions would be welcome.
there is absolutely no issue growing 'Flamingo' here.
The pH is over 8, mS is 2550. This is the most vigorous growing variety of Crypt I have.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Really cool spathe! Is there a certain family "flamingo" belongs to? Good job Bill
And what is mS?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice!!

Ya what's MS??


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

micro Siemens. Expressed as the electrical conductivity of some dissolved solids in water. Like ppm.


----------



## klinckman (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand micro siemens, does know anyone the conversion to TDS ppm that our cheap TDS meters use?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe that PPM is ~half of what mS is. So 2000 mS would be about 1000 PPM.


----------

